# Vanessa Mai - Promos für die SWR-Talkshow "On Mai Way" 2020 [4x]



## sprudl (11 Nov. 2020)

Folge 2: Giovanni Zarrella



 



 



 


[2953 x 1949]​


----------



## Ludger77 (12 Nov. 2020)

Danke für die sportliche Vanessa!


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2020)

sehr sportlich
sehr scharf


----------



## didi33 (12 Nov. 2020)

Danke für die tollen Bilder von Vanessa.


----------



## gismospot1909 (13 Nov. 2020)

coole fotos.


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2020)

Danke schön für die süße Vanessa.


----------



## sprudl (25 Jan. 2021)

Update: 10x



 





(Jochen Schropp)






 


(Carolin Niemczyk)







 

 


(Ikke Hüftgold)






 


(Falco Punch)​


----------



## Steinar (28 Jan. 2021)

Feines Update ! Dankeschön !


----------

